# Cheap Smokes



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Have any of you guys got some cheap ($1.50 or less) smokes that you like for everyday smoking? You know, the ones you don't mind throwing away if it's plugged or the ones you give to the moochers?

I like the Don Elias from CI myself. You can get them for around $1 each and they haven't let me down yet. I always take several to the golf course to give to the guys that like to smoke to show off.

I"ve tried several bundle type smokes but haven't found anything better yet for the price.

Let everyone know what your cheap smokes are....come on now, don't be embarrassed (SP?) we know you smoke em...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

connies (consuegras) from JRs (or other places). you can get a bundle for $25.
i haven't had any in a while though, but that's all my neighbor smokes.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I've tried various el cheapos in my time. I think JR Alternatives are pretty good for everyday smokes. Right now I'm thinking of buying a box of Remedios. With some of these cheap sticks its kind of hit or miss if you will get a decent one.

Jeff


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Flor de Oliva bundles remain one of the best cigars for the money around. Consuegras are seconds to Villazon products & very reasonable. If you ever see any Oliva Segundos, buy em! Not bundled, but Mike's in Florida has Lusitania at $29.95 a box. A pretty decent smoke with a little rest.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I really like Flor De Oliva nats from Smokeall(24.50 a bundle) and Mr. B's from JR's,less than a dollar a stick. I think I saw Padron Fuma's for about 36 a box somewhere. Read here that La Finca's are good,haven't smoked one yet but have a couple resting. I've tried a bunch of the cheap smokes and these are the best I've found so far.

I'm sure these guys know alot more than me..


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Yeah Frank! I forgot all about the La Finca. I've heard mixed reviews, but it has never let me down.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

I have now become a Flor de Oliva convert

La Finca - Many dog rockets amoungst the roses as far as I'm concerned, but not bad when you get a good aged one.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I like the American Stogoie by Nestro Plancencia, but the ones I had needed humi time. My other cheap smoke is Evelio and they are ready to go soon after you get them. You can get them both for under $1.50. Fdo are good too.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

galaga said:


> I like the American Stogoie by Nestro Plancencia, but the ones I had needed humi time. My other cheap smoke is Evelio and they are ready to go soon after you get them. You can get them both for under $1.50. Fdo are good too.


Writing those down to try list,thanks for the heads up..


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

there are plenty of great smokes for under $1.50

*Flor De Oliva bundled Original* mentioned multiple times already. Rocky's and Smokeall have them around a buck a stick.

*La Finca* is a long time favorite of mine for a cheap smoke. I like the corona natural and the Robusto Black best. JR seems to have the best prices going on them.

*Lusitania* from Mike's that 'hat mentioned $30/box any size and made by Perdomo.

*La Flor del Caney* another Mike's $30/ box any size. A somewhat mild cigar but the cameroon wrapper gives enough flavor to keep me interested. The bouquet figurado is really a nice shape (same shape as Partagas S Esplendido) These are made by Manuel Quesada/MATASA who also makes Fonseca and Licenciados. AGE THESE at least 3 months, preferably 6+ as they are young.

*Mantequilla* - a third decent cigar for $30/box any size from Mikes. The X, XX, and XXX have a light maduro wrapper. They are square pressed and quite stuffed with tobacco which gives a nice long medium flavor smoke.

*Mayorga Gordito Maduro* - a nice square pressed and flavorful dark maduro torpedo (5 x 54). The wrapper on the latest batch I got was a bit fireproof but age should fix that. These little buggers suprise me with their flavorful yet mild strength smoke. Ususally they are $2 - $2.25 however JR has a "double door humidor" of 40 cigars for $70, which after shipping makes them $1.80 a stick.

*Padron Fumas, Cazadores, #4* - when purchased in S. Florida for you by a BOTL these run 80 cents a stick. Great Padron flavor in a mixed filler stick. For the $36 the national release version runs, I would personally smoke one of the above cigars instead or smoke a $2.40 2000M when I was in the mood for Padron.

-Matt-


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

txmatt said:


> there are plenty of great smokes for under $1.50
> 
> *Flor De Oliva bundled Original* mentioned multiple times already. Rocky's and Smokeall have them around a buck a stick.
> 
> ...


Good ones Matt,by the way,have you tried any of the Mayorga or Montecristo coffee from JR's?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I haven't tried the coffee yet, no. I am hoping to start roasting my own beans here soon, but until then I am stuck on a coffee called Cubita produced in Austin by Ruta Maya. 

-Matt-


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

El Credito bundles are La Gloria seconds...sometimes they aren't pretty...but they are a great inexpensive smoke!


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

dadof3illinois said:


> Have any of you guys got some cheap ($1.50 or less) smokes that you like for everyday smoking? You know, the ones you don't mind throwing away if it's plugged or the ones you give to the moochers?
> 
> I like the Don Elias from CI myself. You can get them for around $1 each and they haven't let me down yet. I always take several to the golf course to give to the guys that like to smoke to show off.


The Don Elias are a good bang-for-the-buck smoke. According to the ad copy (which usually is dependable as the French in a fight) they are not producing this cigar any more.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Mayor said:


> El Credito bundles are La Gloria seconds...sometimes they aren't pretty...but they are a great inexpensive smoke!


I agree, but I like a little age on them. Have had several bundles and I like them much more with a little time in the humi. They seem to even out a little and become what is expected from the La Gloria brand.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

KingMeatyHand said:


> The Don Elias are a good bang-for-the-buck smoke. According to the ad copy (which usually is dependable as the French in a fight) they are not producing this cigar any more.


I know the ones I bought this past fall were all really good!! Are all ready aged 4-5 years and have that nice "yellow cello"!!! You can pick them up for $1 each including shipping so it's a great deal.

I've tried some bundled don jose and they were okay, I've had some of the JR knock off's but wasn't impressed, most of my orders from JR's are always too dry and take several weeks in the humi to come around.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I haveto agree with the Flor de Oliva bundles. They are great sticks.

I also like from JR the Honduran Factory Corojo's. Judging from the taste they are either HdM Dark Sumatra, or Punch Grand Puro seconds. I can taste qualities of both in these cigars. If they are the Dark Sumatra the Wrapper is just not dark Enough.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been a big fan of the La Finca's until recently, when i got a box that was 75% bad. Plugs, terrible burns, and off-tastes. But when you get a good one, they are pretty good.

You may want to try the special Habanos Puros. Currently on special at Mr. Bundles for 15 bucks a bundle (Special #4). I think the Maduro and Rosado are decent smokes. Not great but for $0.75 a cigar a good value.
http://mrbundles.com/SpecialPricing.asp

Also from Mr. B's i am really liking the Nicaraguan Select SunGrown Maduros.
http://ssl.webstream.net/mrbundles/...og_NAME=NICARAGUAN+SELECTION+SUN+GROWN+MADURO
These are $1.80 a cigar. I find them to be medium bodied with a nice earthy flavor, woody, peaty, and some chocolate. A nice break from the spice that inhabits most fuller bodied cigars.

Also i think the Arturo Fuente Curly Head Maduro is a great smoke for the money. You should be abel to find them for under $2.

_____
rm


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

kamikaiguy said:


> I have to agree with the Flor de Oliva bundles. They are great sticks.


And thanks to kamikaiguy for turning me on to these wonderful smokes! Flor de Oliva cigars are not only affordable they are quite good. A great everyday smoke!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone know how the Flor de Olivas compare to Consuegras?


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

For cheap quick fix I like ythe FDO cameroons and Padron Fumas, but my everyday is the Padron 3000...


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Another inexpensive smoke that I like is the Thompson Cigar Socorro line. The Socorro is a mild to medium cigar that is quite creamy to the palate.

:w


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I prefer the The FdO'd to the Connies. Almost every connie it tried.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Howdy All!!

First post, but I've been watching from the sidelines for awhile, now 

A fairly cheap smoke that I've been enjoying quite a bit is a brand called Quorum from Nicaragua. I smoke the Churchill size, which is $2.00 in my neck of the woods, and has a great draw, a fairly mild flavor, and is remarkably consistant from stick to stick. 

I also like Drew Estate's La Vieja Habanas, which I pick up at my local cigar shop for $28 dollars a box (when he has them, which is not very often, sadly!).

Out of the two, though, I actually prefer the Quorums as I'm a "to the nub" sorta guy, and find the La Viejas tend to buzz the tongue more than the milder Quorum. :w


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

horrorview said:


> I also like Drew Estate's La Vieja Habanas, which I pick up at my local cigar shop for $28 dollars a box (when he has them, which is not very often, sadly!).
> :w


Welcome!

The Drew Estate La Vieja Habana is a very good "cuban Sandwich" style cigar. You get good taste for the money.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Wetterhorn,

I just recently tried the Socorro Line from Thompsons. I was amazed they are not that bad at all. Which is amazing because I really don't like Thompsons quality but these things are good.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Kudos to Kguy for the heads up on FDO's too. I've went thru 2 bundles and not a bad one yet. Excellent for the dollars.

Welcome to CS horrorview..


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome, fellas 

Yeah, those La Viejas are a great buy. I'm anxious to try the "leather patch" versions, although those are more in the Acid price range :c


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

horrorview said:


> Thanks for the welcome, fellas
> 
> Yeah, those La Viejas are a great buy. I'm anxious to try the "leather patch" versions, although those are more in the Acid price range :c


The LVH The Early Years series is a long filler but less expensive than the leather patch. The 4 x 40 Petite Corona (called Silencio) in this line is a great smoke. The little bugger lasts about 1/2 an hour and if you buy a box they are $1.75 each.

I am becoming increasingly fond of Mike's Cigars $30 selections. Now that they have 90 days of cooler time the Lusitania Maduro Robustos are really making me reconsider my initial impression of Perdomo. I wasn't too fond of another line of theirs (the Perdomo Squared line). I had a Lusitania tonight since I was short on time and it was darned cold out, so I didn't want to bring a super premium out with me. Well I enjoyed the $1.20 stick a lot; so much I was thinking "what sticks can I get rid of to fit another box of these in my cooler" while smoking it. I ended up nubbing the sucker! The Mantequilla and La Flor Del Carney on Mike's, also $30 any size per box are also very good smokes for a buck and a quarter a stick.

When buying inexpensive smokes, giving them a bit of time is important; buy extra and put them to rest and they will smoke like $5 cigars when you get around to lighting them up.

-Matt-


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I found cigarbid seems to have a lot of boxes of Indian Tabac Cameroons that you can consistently pick up for under $30. If you do like 'em, and I do, they're a good bargain.


----------



## Baseball (Feb 24, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I've tried various el cheapos in my time. I think JR Alternatives are pretty good for everyday smokes. Right now I'm thinking of buying a box of Remedios. With some of these cheap sticks its kind of hit or miss if you will get a decent one.
> 
> Jeff


Smoked a Remedios last night. It had been a while since I had one. Truly, a good value smoke. Enjoy.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

txmatt said:


> there are plenty of great smokes for under $1.50
> 
> *Mayorga Gordito Maduro* - a nice square pressed and flavorful dark maduro torpedo (5 x 54). The wrapper on the latest batch I got was a bit fireproof but age should fix that. These little buggers suprise me with their flavorful yet mild strength smoke. Ususally they are $2 - $2.25 however JR has a "double door humidor" of 40 cigars for $70, which after shipping makes them $1.80 a stick.
> 
> [-Matt-


Excellent suggestion Matt- great little sticks.

I scored a couple of boxes of Gispert Belicosos on CBid a while ago, less than $2 each. Although not my favorites, mild cigar smoking friends seem to enjoy them.


----------



## smokinpope (Mar 7, 2005)

The Drew Estates are a good smoke in the general price range, although I too find that they do "bite" at about 1/2 through. Mayorga box-pressed, Las Cabrillas, and the Alec Bradley Spirit of Cuba aren't all that bad either, especially to offer to a friend who wants a fairly gentle introduction to a smoke.
I have had spotty results with FdOs, finding several within a box to be quite loosely rolled - they burn like a fuse on an M-80! (Folly of my youth showing....) Still, the price is within my range for the "several a day" stick, and the & to satisfaction ratio is good.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

smokinpope said:


> The Drew Estates are a good smoke in the general price range, although I too find that they do "bite" at about 1/2 through. Mayorga box-pressed, Las Cabrillas, and the Alec Bradley Spirit of Cuba aren't all that bad either, especially to offer to a friend who wants a fairly gentle introduction to a smoke.
> I have had spotty results with FdOs, finding several within a box to be quite loosely rolled - they burn like a fuse on an M-80! (Folly of my youth showing....) Still, the price is within my range for the "several a day" stick, and the & to satisfaction ratio is good.


Hi smokinpope,

If you don't care for the bite of the LVH; a slightly milder cigar with the same filler blend as the Drew Estate La Veja Habana Fumas is available at CigarsInternational.com. The Outdoorsman's Reserve cigar (in Robusto and Torpedo sizes) is a LvH with a Sumatra wrapper instead of Corojo. They are a buck a stick or so on CI.com, but you can frequently score them for 1/2 that on cigarbid auctions. The wrapper develops a really attractive tooth to it after 6 months too.

-Matt-


----------



## smokinpope (Mar 7, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Hi smokinpope,
> 
> If you don't care for the bite of the LVH; a slightly milder cigar with the same filler blend as the Drew Estate La Veja Habana Fumas is available at CigarsInternational.com. The Outdoorsman's Reserve cigar (in Robusto and Torpedo sizes) is a LvH with a Sumatra wrapper instead of Corojo. They are a buck a stick or so on CI.com, but you can frequently score them for 1/2 that on cigarbid auctions. The wrapper develops a really attractive tooth to it after 6 months too.
> 
> -Matt-


 txmatt:

Thanks for the tip!

I've been reluctant to buy cigars online- none of the pleasures of walk-in humi aromas, touch of the 'gar, interracting with other smokers. I will however take your suggestion- is there an additional online vendor that you have been pleased with?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

smokinpope said:


> txmatt:
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I've been reluctant to buy cigars online- none of the pleasures of walk-in humi aromas, touch of the 'gar, interracting with other smokers. I will however take your suggestion- is there an additional online vendor that you have been pleased with?


There are a lot of good threads concerning online vendors however I can list my favorites below. I love visiting my local shop to buy new sticks and those that cost too much for me to purchase by the box. Once I know I like a stick however I purchase boxes online; usually save 30% and tax that way.

My favorite internet retailers:
www.mikescigars.com
www.jrcigars.com
www.cigarbid.com
www.cigarsinternational.com
www.cheapercigars.com (for CAO)
www.buymorecigars.com (for Padron)

-Matt-


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

The JR Gallons of General Cigar Cameroons are great. The ad says they're first run premiums from General sold for the cheap without the band provided JR's doesn't disclose what they really are. I'm pretty sure they're Partagas. They taste just like em, and if you compare the per stick MSRP of the gallons to Partagas they match up. 

It's questionable wether or not they're actual firsts. Some of them don't look like firsts, but that could because of storage/shipping. I've opened two gallons and both arrived kind of dry. That paintcan doesn't keep them as fresh as advertised. Still a great buy that comes to $1.25 a stick. They have them in what I consider the perfect size too, 5 X 47 (I wish everything came in that)

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Cordoba is another favorite cheap smoke at $35 a box.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

A bundle of 25 toro (6x50) Sherpa cigars at cigarsinternational.com are 45.95. They are one of the best $2.00 smokes ive had!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, Dad'o3!! Came across a new cheap stick that is REALLY good! It's called Savoy, and it's Ashton's entry into the sub-$3 a stick market!! Really smooth, flavorful, and a nice burning cigar. I picked up a couple of torpedos out of curiosity, and the things smoked for nearly 45 minutes without me having to relight them ONCE (a miracle, at least in my experience with cheapies!). 

I also had a sick ash going that was close to three inches, but my wife kept looking at me funny so I finally gave in and flicked it 

Needless to say, my bargain humi is now well stocked with them! PM me your address, and I'll send you some to try out!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

smokinmojo said:


> A bundle of 25 toro (6x50) Sherpa cigars at cigarsinternational.com are 45.95. They are one of the best $2.00 smokes ive had!


I agree, Sherpa are great smokes! I usually try to get mine off of Cigarbid - I guess I am just plain cheap! Can usually get them for under $35 a bundle...

Gosh, I am cheap!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

kamikaiguy said:


> Wetterhorn,
> 
> I just recently tried the Socorro Line from Thompsons. I was amazed they are not that bad at all. Which is amazing because I really don't like Thompsons quality but these things are good.


FYI - Thompsons is having a big sale on Socorro Churhills.


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

see now this is why I like this site so much...all the great info :w 
making a list of what to try next...thanks gang


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

Mayor said:


> El Credito bundles are La Gloria seconds...sometimes they aren't pretty...but they are a great inexpensive smoke!


I had a couple of bundles when I was living in Tennessee, but now I'm down in TX, I can never find them.

As TXMatt will attest, if you're willing to move to the $2.00 per stick category, you can't go wrong with the Sancho Panza Quixote. $39.95 @ JRs.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

CigarHoss said:


> I had a couple of bundles when I was living in Tennessee, but now I'm down in TX, I can never find them.
> 
> As TXMatt will attest, if you're willing to move to the $2.00 per stick category, you can't go wrong with the Sancho Panza Quixote. $39.95 @ JRs.


I think you said it best "you can't go wrong" usually with any Sancho Panza, but you can with bundles.

I still think the caballero or double maduro cervante is a great value for the money. ~$40 - $45


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

newb question, but what is CI?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

DKim81 said:


> newb question, but what is CI?


www.cigarsinternational.com


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

DKim81 said:


> newb question, but what is CI?


 Cigars International - the 'sibling' of the devil:

Don't click *here*. You really don't want to know.


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

DKim81 said:


> newb question, but what is CI?


 www.cigarsinternational.com/ just another good site kim!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Cigars International - the 'sibling' of the devil:
> 
> Don't click *here*. You really don't want to know.


Yeah ... give him a push ... .go on. .... a nice credit card pounding push down that path......


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DKim81 said:


> newb question, but what is CI?


Oh, its a good Friday on the board! They mean this

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/index.asp

But they are mainly refering to the site that they sponsor

WARNING..do not click this unless prepared to lose much valuable time, money, and at the risk of valued personal relationships

http://auction.smokemag.com/

Cue the Wagnarian music!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

IHT said:


> connies (consuegras) from JRs (or other places). you can get a bundle for $25.
> i haven't had any in a while though, but that's all my neighbor smokes.


:tpd:thats what the crew smokes from time to time.:ss #9's are pretty good.


----------

